# McGrady done (insidehoops)



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

insidehoops.com says that the magic put mcgrady on the injured list today. They don't say he's done for the season, but it's safe to assume, since the season ends shortly after he'd be able to play again

Link: http://insidehoops.com/daily.shtml


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Like I posted on the NBA board, no reason for him to come back. More lottery balls, a chance to let some other guys get a two week chunk of in-game experience without McGrady, the season is already effectively done for Orlando, etc.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Like I posted on the NBA board, no reason for him to come back. More lottery balls, a chance to let some other guys get a two week chunk of in-game experience without McGrady, the season is already effectively done for Orlando, etc.


I agree. His knee has been bothering him a little all season ... with the long summer coming up for him, no reason really for him to push it and try to play. No reason at all.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

That's one way to look at it. Another way is he's letting fans down that have bought tickets to see him play these final 7 games of the season. I don't like the idea of tanking a season to get a better chance at a higher lottery pick. That's a quitters attitude and it shows no pride. If he's injured that's one thing, but tendinitis is not an injury. Like the article reads, it's a precautionary measure, but the chances of him seriously injuring his knee are not probable at all. Players play with tendinitis all the time.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Not just fans IV, fantasy basketballers too! I had both Tracy and Baron on my Yahoo! winner's league, and they've both fallen down with the injury plague lately meaning I've had to drop the 4th and 6th overall players to have any chance to win.

But then again, it gives us as Orlando fans that many more pingpong balls to get that coverted #1 pick! Of course, we could see us with the 3rd pick and I end up losing my league. :uhoh:


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

:yes:


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

> That's one way to look at it. Another way is he's letting fans down that have bought tickets to see him play these final 7 games of the season. I don't like the idea of tanking a season to get a better chance at a higher lottery pick. That's a quitters attitude and it shows no pride. If he's injured that's one thing, but tendinitis is not an injury.


Of course you'd look at it in a negative way, because you _can't_ look at it any other way. That's a trait all haters have. He can injure himself further. He also has a bad back incase you forgot. And there's simply no reason for him to play. Him being healthy for the future is more important than playing a few meaningless games. I guess he's letting the fans down, but Shaq wasn't when he whined about his toe, huh? Or Kobe and his little finger? I don't blame him for missing some games though, I mean he DOES have to appear in court every now and then for raping someone. Don't come in here with your BS.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> 
> 
> Of course you'd look at it in a negative way, because you _can't_ look at it any other way. That's a trait all haters have. He can injure himself further. He also has a bad back incase you forgot. And there's simply no reason for him to play. Him being healthy for the future is more important than playing a few meaningless games. I guess he's letting the fans down, but Shaq wasn't when he whined about his toe, huh? Or Kobe and his little finger? I don't blame him for missing some games though, I mean he DOES have to appear in court every now and then for raping someone. Don't come in here with your BS.


You're stuck in confusion. Trust me, the weakest arguement any sports fan can make to defend his guy, is to say..... _'you're a hater, that's why you think that way._ I bet you can do better than that if you try. 

And try not to assume that I think one way because I'm bias about everything. You should know that, I do not think Shaq's injury to his big toe was as serious as the team lead the public to believe. He could have played. I am a laker fan, and a Shaq fan, and I didn't like that decision, just as I don't like this one from Tracy. It's a tank move, you know it, they know it, and I'm not the only one who feels this way. Read the post from nba_playa directly below mine. He's got Tmac on his fantasy team and it affects his chances of winning. There is legitimacy to my arguement..... much, much more than if I were to reply you're a Tmac lover so of course you think the way you do! :bsmile:


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> You're stuck in confusion. Trust me, the weakest arguement any sports fan can make to defend his guy, is to say..... _'you're a hater, that's why you think that way._ I bet you can do better than that if you try.
> ...


Trust me, McGrady is doing what's best for the team, and I think fans, particularly diehard ones who tend to own season tickets, would prefer to see a better product next year than risk it for worthless games this year.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> That's one way to look at it. Another way is he's letting fans down that have bought tickets to see him play these final 7 games of the season. I don't like the idea of tanking a season to get a better chance at a higher lottery pick. That's a quitters attitude and it shows no pride. If he's injured that's one thing, but tendinitis is not an injury. Like the article reads, it's a precautionary measure, but the chances of him seriously injuring his knee are not probable at all. Players play with tendinitis all the time.


First off, the team had a say in this decision because they put him in the IR.

Second, you said the chances of him getting seriously injured are not probable at all ... well, unless there is a 0% probability, no reason for him to be playing, especially since he will be playing for the US team this summer and tendinitis is the type of injury that goes away with rest and comes back with overuse.

Everybody is just looking for another reason to dog him.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

IV, You don't know him... You don't know the pain other players are going through. Even if he plays hurt...the fans won't enjoy the games as much b/c he won't be doing high flying dunks...or scoring 50 (if he's hurt)...he'd just be out there getting 15-20 points and sit on bench... i'd rather see the magic play w/o him and see deshawn taking mcgrady's role than see mcgrady get hurt or not play his A+ game b/c of injury. At first I was upset but I understand why he isn't playing and could care less..he desrves a break even if he isn't injured too badly..



KOBE did worse by not taking shots during the Kings game....or getting 'magically' injured by leaning on glass and missing games...that might have cost the lakers from being #1 seed...


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> You're stuck in confusion. Trust me, the weakest arguement any sports fan can make to defend his guy, is to say..... _'you're a hater, that's why you think that way._ I bet you can do better than that if you try.
> ...


Who the hell are you to tell Shaquille O'Neal and the Lakers that he should have played? You have no idea how bad his toe was hurting.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> 
> 
> Who the hell are you to tell Shaquille O'Neal and the Lakers that he should have played? You have no idea how bad his toe was hurting.


Yeah..exactly...my thumb was messed up on my left foot (the one i jump off of) and I played through it but it was very painful.. my thumb was probably not as bad as what happened to shaq though..it was very minor but it hurts like crazy just walking not to mention running back and forth and having to use your footwork..


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> IV, You don't know him... You don't know the pain other players are going through. Even if he plays hurt...the fans won't enjoy the games as much b/c he won't be doing high flying dunks...or scoring 50 (if he's hurt)...he'd just be out there getting 15-20 points and sit on bench... i'd rather see the magic play w/o him and see deshawn taking mcgrady's role than see mcgrady get hurt or not play his A+ game b/c of injury. At first I was upset but I understand why he isn't playing and could care less..he desrves a break even if he isn't injured too badly..


You're first misconception is to think you know who or what I know. 

I guess he could get injured if he played, but I don't ever remember an athlete in any sport having ruined his career, at Tmac age, from tendinitis. If you know tendinitis, you know it's not a serious thing. And jeopardizing your career is highly unlikely. You also may not be upset anymore, but you were originally and you said you would turn in the ticket to the games you planned on going to because Tracy isn't playing. 



> KOBE did worse by not taking shots during the Kings game....or getting 'magically' injured by leaning on glass and missing games...that might have cost the lakers from being #1 seed...


Kobe plays with a chip on his shoulder, when these things happen. It's a frustrating situation because it's a catch 22. IMO, I would rather have Kobe pay hard take the shots he while being doubled while you criticize him for playing outside of the offense instead of hearing you criticize for playing within the offense after being double team, & shadowed the entire game. Ultimately, it's his perogotive to choose which way his critics will criticize him, but in the end... it's all the same isn't it?

And btw, he certainly didn't cost the lakers the 1 seed by missing a few game because of a laceration on his shooting hand. But he did earn the Lakers the #2 seed last night by firing Ruben Patterson up in the *clutch*! 

CHUUUCH!


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> 
> 
> Who the hell are you to tell Shaquille O'Neal and the Lakers that he should have played? You have no idea how bad his toe was hurting.


It was publicized by Laker affliates that Shaq's injury to his toe was an injury that he could have played through. We'll pick and choose who we want to believe. You're on one side, I'm on the other. It's not that big of a deal.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah..exactly...my thumb was messed up on my left foot (the one i jump off of) and I played through it but it was very painful.. my thumb was probably not as bad as what happened to shaq though..it was very minor but it hurts like crazy just walking not to mention running back and forth and having to use your footwork..


Maybe your foot wasn't as bad as Shaqs, or maybe it was worst than Shaq's. Who knows. Professional athletes play hurt all the time. Donovan Mcnabb played on a broken leg last year and was fabolous. Kobe played with a partially dislocated shoulder this year and lead LA to the number 2 seed. Shaq has never been the guy to play through an injury, and I, as a fan of his and his team, have to right to speak about it anyway I feel. You don't have to agree, that is your right as well. I just think it's a much more admirable feet to show toughness by playing through injury(the way you did with your toe) as opposed to you sitting out when you're 'supposedly' the teams leader.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> It was publicized by Laker affliates that Shaq's injury to his toe was an injury that he could have played through. We'll pick and choose who we want to believe. You're on one side, I'm on the other. It's not that big of a deal.


Yeah, but how many of those people reporting it really know what that toe injury is like when it is supporting 350/360 lbs as opposed to the normal person of 180-220.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, but how many of those people reporting it really know what that toe injury is like when it is supporting 350/360 lbs as opposed to the normal person of 180-220.


To each his own right? We pick and choose what we believe. I believe one thing you believe another..... for me, I think Shaq could have shown a little more clout by playing since he tends to take his annual vacation during the season of about 10-20 games. I'm a laker fan, so I'm critical of my team and generally informed. As a fan, I'm a little suspicious that he would sit out like this, which makes some sense considering he has a guy on his team that will carry the load for him until he gets back. I don't think any other players in the league have that luxury. Kobe partially dislocates his shoulder and is expected to be out for months... he return in a week. I'm inclined to respect that from any players, and when a player gets hurt and doesn't play while the team needs him... I'm inclined to think the opposite.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> To each his own right? We pick and choose what we believe. I believe one thing you believe another..... for me, I think Shaq could have shown a little more clout by playing since he tends to take his annual vacation during the season of about 10-20 games. I'm a laker fan, so I'm critical of my team and generally informed. As a fan, I'm a little suspicious that he would sit out like this, which makes some sense considering he has a guy on his team that will carry the load for him until he gets back. I don't think any other players in the league have that luxury. Kobe partially dislocates his shoulder and is expected to be out for months... he return in a week. I'm inclined to respect that from any players, and when a player gets hurt and doesn't play while the team needs him... I'm inclined to think the opposite.


Players can fake injuries too..


----------

